# Moving to Seattle from Sydney



## Chahat (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

We are currently in Sydney, Australia and soon planning to move to Seattle.
We are family of 4, I, my husband, 3 years old and my MIL.

I have a question about move and renting the property there. It would be really helpful if you can help me answering these questions.

1. Should we move our furniture(3 Bed, mattresses, Fridge, TV, Washing machine) OR should we sell it and purchase new there? I am confused because I tried searching for rental properties and it shows up all fully furnished apartments / houses!

2. Which is the good neighborhood to live in. I will be working in Amazon. As my little on is 3 years old, I am planning to start him in preschool. So I would look for house / apartment with
- good preschool available at 5-10 mins walk
- public transport available at 5-10 mins walk and ride(bus/train/etc) takes at max 30 mins to reach to office. 

3. We will be looking for 3 bed + 2 bath house/townhouse/apartment. Not sure about the rental there but I guess our budget would be around $2500.

4. Some kids activities or parks nearby would be helpful

5. As we are Indian and will have parents vising us, would be good to be surrounded by few Indians, but this is not 'Must to have'

It would be really helpful if you can suggest few property websites and neighborhoods as per our requirements.

Thanks,
Chahat


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

My first question - what visa will your MIL be using?

Your budget is not likely to get you a 3/2 in walking distance of Amazon.

Rental listings hardly ever show empty rooms; especially those of apartment complexes use furnished models. Generally the write up gives furnished, washer/dryer, .... Whenever in doubt contact the leasing office.

Your budget and/or relo package may drive what you ship. I am not familiar with AUS appliances. Google washer/dryer and check the spec sheet versus your appliance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to ask your employer for some help in making the move. Depending on your level and all, they may be able to provide help in finding a place to live (whether a paid relocation company or just a colleague to go house hunting with you).

Think long and hard about moving electrical appliances, particularly large ones. I think Australia has different voltages and relying on stepdown transformers is a major hassle. Small electronics (like computers, and such) usually only require a change of cord, so no problem there. But household appliances are probably better bought new on arrival.


----------



## 206inUK (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi, rents in Seattle have been softening lately, but your budget will still likely put you in the suburbs. There are trains from the south end, but Seattle is pretty far behind on public transport.

For moving goods, if you are bringing electrics, make sure they will work on the lower US voltage, or leave them behind. Seattle has a high sales tax on goods (10%), that is not listed in store prices, so take that into account when comparing buying vs shipping. Does Amazon ship household goods for you?

You might see if there are Amazon employee forums on where they like to live and send kids to school. A 30 minute commute to South Lake Union would mean living in Queen Anne, Fremont, Capitol Hill, Beacon Hill or Ravenna/U District. 

Good Luck!


----------



## exclamation (Mar 9, 2019)

A friend of mine started renting a 1/1 for $2500 this week, close to center. That might give you idea that 3/2 with good location at that price will be hard to find.
90% of apartments I have been in had kitchen appliances preinstalled.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

exclamation said:


> A friend of mine started renting a 1/1 for $2500 this week, close to center. That might give you an idea that 3/2 with good location at that price will be hard to find.
> 90% of apartments I have been in had kitchen appliances preinstalled.


This is a great idea. Renting a hotel was luxurious but still look for cheapest rent, it differ s from time to time.


----------

